# Aussie boarding Whistler - equipment questions



## applor (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey guys!

I have been snow boarding probably a total of 4 weeks in Australia and NZ in the last 10 years and at the end of this year I am finally getting to Whistler (though only for 10 days).

I have always hired my gear due to the large cost of buying boots/board/bindings however I am sick of having sore feet etc. so this time I am committed to buying my own quality boots.

I am not so sure on bindings/board though. I had planned to hire those in whistler as this avoids extra baggage costs etc. and a lot of hassle. The thing is I am very keen to try the new Now IPO bindings. I am guessing that since they are still very new that it would be impossible to find somewhere renting these in Whistler. So I have a few questions:

1) Is there any chance I could rent Now bindings?
2) If not, should I just hire a regular board/bindings or buy my own Now bindings & a board.
3) should I hire in Whistler or Vancouver?
4) In regards to boots, I hear you can buy heat moulded boots so that they're ready to go. Are these worthwhile, what are the costs? What style of boots should I go with?


Thanks for reading guys!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Don't buy anything until you get here.

Then check My thread "Timmytards sweet Craigslist finds" 
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/western-canada/50779-timmytards-sweet-craigslist-finds.html

10/10 Mint Condition NOW IPO White Snowboard Bindings
I'm sure these probably rock, but you could find gear like this.
TechNine Bindings
Then take it home. 


TT


----------



## luckboxing (Nov 16, 2010)

Underground Tuning does free one day demos of the Now bindings, but I think you could pay to rent them longer.

https://www.facebook.com/yohannsheetz

Can order them for $185 here:
Empire Online Skateboard & Snowboard Shop | NOW Ipo


----------



## applor (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys!

That's a great service you're providing Timmytard, especially for boarders like me who aren't down with the various brands and what they're worth etc.

Looks like I'll definitely be waiting til I get to Whistler then, though it will be hard to control myself - especially with all the end of season sales etc. going on.

Should I also buy things like snow socks in whistler? How many pairs should I go for and any brand/style in particular are the best?


----------



## applor (Mar 14, 2013)

Are there many snowboard shops in Whistler and are they well priced?

I am worried that since I will be in whistler at the start of the season, every place will be selling at RRP and that I may be better off buying what gear I can online now, since there are a lot of sales going on.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

The gear you know you want (like board,bindings,goggles etc) buy now online and save.
Stuff that has to fit like boots and outerware buy when you get there.


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

applor said:


> Are there many snowboard shops in Whistler and are they well priced?
> 
> I am worried that since I will be in whistler at the start of the season, every place will be selling at RRP and that I may be better off buying what gear I can online now, since there are a lot of sales going on.


Yeah but don't forget you'll be buying newer gear. If there is 2013 gear left in any stores in Whistler, then yes you'll get discounts.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Whistler Blackcomb - Ski and Snowboard Rental Edge - Whistler, BC, Canada

You can rent nice stuff in whistler if you don't want to travel with your board. Also a good selection, easy to try various boards.


----------



## applor (Mar 14, 2013)

I was considering renting earlier but now I am pretty set on just buying all my gear since I should get some good use out of it over the next few years.

My main concern is the Now IPO bindings since I like the current seasons white/green colour and they can be bought discounted at the moment.
Of course they will have a new range for next season and someone in whistler may have the 2012/2013 season ones for cheap - or if not I could just buy the new season ones (even though they will be RRP).

Also I have been looking at boards - I am after an all-mountain board, twin tip as I want to get proficient at Switch.
since evo can ship Rome boards to Aus, I have been looking at the Rome Agent Rocker but not sure which would suit.
I am probably considered unusual in that I am 6 foot but weigh only 145 pounds - pretty lean, though I am US shoe size 10 - 10.5

Rome Agent Rocker 155 - width 251mm
Rome Agent Rocker wide 154 - width 260mm

Which would you recommend given my measurements?

I see the Agent Rocker is a relatively stiff board - do you think the flex will be too stiff given my weight?


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

applor said:


> I was considering renting earlier but now I am pretty set on just buying all my gear since I should get some good use out of it over the next few years.
> 
> My main concern is the Now IPO bindings since I like the current seasons white/green colour and they can be bought discounted at the moment.
> Of course they will have a new range for next season and someone in whistler may have the 2012/2013 season ones for cheap - or if not I could just buy the new season ones (even though they will be RRP).
> ...


I only know burton stuff, if I had a one board quiver at whistler it would be the Sherlock, which is a twin like shape so good for switch which you mention. Whistler local riders were big contributors to its design. At your weight 154 most likely or 157 length, the extra size is nice in the deep snow and there is lots of that at Whistler. I have a Sherlock myself for whistler trips.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

applor said:


> I was considering renting earlier but now I am pretty set on just buying all my gear since I should get some good use out of it over the next few years.
> 
> My main concern is the Now IPO bindings since I like the current seasons white/green colour and they can be bought discounted at the moment.
> Of course they will have a new range for next season and someone in whistler may have the 2012/2013 season ones for cheap - or if not I could just buy the new season ones (even though they will be RRP).
> ...


Agent Rocker is a very good board - deserves much more hype and attention than it gets. But note that it is not a completely true twin (not that it makes any difference to riding switch).
Size-wise for you, the 155 will be pretty much spot on - range 153-157 is about where you want to be. And definitely go regular width - no way you should be on a wide.


----------



## applor (Mar 14, 2013)

Yeah I have my mind set on the following now:

board: Rome Agent Rocker 155
bindings: Now IPO Large
helmet: smith vantage
goggles: smith I/OX

I am now spending one night in Vancouver so plan to hit the shops there and I am pretty confident I should be able to get all that gear on special as 2012/2013 gear.

Boots I am not sure about since it will depend on fit but will be looking at double Boa, hopefully the K2 thraxis. Also need gloves was thinking just some Burton goretex.


----------

